# Sandra Bernhard video on maccosmetics.com?



## asnbrb (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay, so I just went on and saw her talking about the plushglasses.  That was completely random.  I couldn't tell if it made her lips more "plush" or not, but I honestly was kind of thrown off because of her voice.  I don't think I've ever heard her talk for a long time, but she sounded like there was something in her mouth the entire time.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 4, 2006)

haha, that is her regular voice.
I love her and yet she annoys me at times.


----------



## Lalli (Aug 4, 2006)

she was on Will and Grace once right?? lmao i need to check this


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

I couldn’t continue watching it. I was like “That’s the best they can do for MAC?”


----------



## lara (Aug 4, 2006)

MAC need to invest a little more time and/or money into their videos. Seriously guys, I think you can afford a couple of halogen lamps and a lighting geek.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 4, 2006)

Very strange video IMO!


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 4, 2006)

i couldn't watch it, it kept saying loading....loading.....loading.....loading. i couldn't wait forever to see a video. her voice is annoying anyway


----------



## Estellea (Aug 4, 2006)

She has got one scary mouth! Her lips looked awful, bleugh!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 4, 2006)

Yuck! 

I was laughing when I saw it this morning. LOL


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 4, 2006)

all i can say is


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_she was on Will and Grace once right?? lmao i need to check this_

 
Yeah... she played a famous person (cant remember if it was herself or if she had a made up name) and will and grace pretended they wanted to buy her apartment so they could meet her. She thinks theyre rich too and wants to be friends and theyre so excited to be friends with a famous person they accidently say theyll buy this huge apartment they cant afford. It's a really funny episode...

anyway... I seriously can't handle this video. Freaks me out and I would never want me lips to look like hers!


----------



## Postette (Aug 4, 2006)

um..can we say repeat?MAC must really love her, as she was the model for their Sandy B colorstory...and MAC isn't really one to use celebs outside of Viva Glam and Icon..hmm..her voice irritates me..and she annoyed me on Roseanne..you'd think they would use someone with really plush lips or something..eh..


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 4, 2006)

how obnoxious


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 4, 2006)

i think angelina jolie would have been perfect for that- her lips are perfectly pouty and she is way prettier and not as scary as sandra bernhard (and her voice is pleasant)


----------



## cloverette (Aug 4, 2006)

i remember her from roseanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah, it is a bit random...


----------



## Katura (Aug 4, 2006)

AGH! I hated that random close up of that mouth! Those teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeth.

RAWR.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 4, 2006)

^ 
THANK-YOU! I was like "If someone is going to model something for the mouth, why not pick someone with a nice one?"

Then again, this could be like a MAC version of a Dove commercial..heh.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm neither thin-lipped nor Republican, but I'm removing my post


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

haha blah blah thin lipped right wing republican bitch blah blah thats all i heard. i f-ing love her she's so damn random.... haha! are you ready to be pushed on a bed and ravished?


----------



## Arabella (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree that she's kind of annoying and she doesn't have the best mouth, teeth, or voice in the world, but I think it's good that MAC put a real woman in their ad instead of just another plastic Barbie look-a-like.


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 5, 2006)

I just wondered what the point of the video was. Seriously.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 5, 2006)

I have never seen her before, and wow, I don't know if I'd want to see her in anything!  Then again, she might actually be funny with other people to work with... anyway, if that's advertising for sexy, luscious lips, I think I've misunderstood the meaning of those words my whole life.  Definitely an ad for a big mouth, tho!


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 5, 2006)

One word:  HIDEOUS.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Aug 5, 2006)

All she's doing is rambling a bunch of bs. "Can you handle these lips?" If I was a dude, I wouldn't touch those lips with a 10 foot pole! ICK! 

And to think, she was the model for Sandy B. I had forgot about that and just read the post by Postette that she was the model! She looked so pretty in the Pool Party picture. But now...


----------



## gummybug (Aug 5, 2006)

Her lips look like she just finished off a bucket of fried chicken. I'd like to think the Plushglasses look better on than that!


----------



## Cruella (Aug 5, 2006)

I thought it was an odd video but I rather like Sandra.  She's homely, she knows it and still acts like she's the most gorgeous thing evah! My only issue with her is that she tends to name drop ALOT in her stand-up act. 

I'm curious as to whether or not the people who dislike Sandra's video are the same who loved that scary "Heatherette" video.  Now THAT video was awful; I have absolutely nothing against transexuals but I do have to question the sanity of anyone who makes themselves uglier than they started out.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 5, 2006)

Argh... this video was awful. I love Sandra Bernhard and was seriously disappointed with her!!

My SO was watching it too and he said it sounds like an Amway sales pitch. I could not agree more.

Two thumbs down for MAC and Sandra


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_I thought it was an odd video but I rather like Sandra.  She's homely, she knows it and still acts like she's the most gorgeous thing evah! My only issue with her is that she tends to name drop ALOT in her stand-up act. 

I'm curious as to whether or not the people who dislike Sandra's video are the same who loved that scary "Heatherette" video.  Now THAT video was awful; I have absolutely nothing against transexuals but I do have to question the sanity of anyone who makes themselves uglier than they started out._

 

'Heatherette' -as you put it- is a fashion line that design amazing clothes.


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 5, 2006)

I thought that the heatherette video was quite a bit better, artistically speaking, although I was startled when the kid came in and I do have to admit that it wasn't "my cup of tea".  Sandra was completely random and I had no clue what she was selling after awhile- herself or the plushglass? (That one and I couldn't really understand what she was saying after awhile).  I turned her off halfway through. At least with the Heatherette video, you knew that the lipstick was the focus.  It grabbed me and drew me in and while I kind of wanted to look away after awhile, I couldn't.


----------



## chilibean (Aug 7, 2006)

Just watched the video and I actually am repulsed by her lips and her attitude in general. Not only are her lips and mouth unattractive visually, but her whole persona is hateful and arrogant. Is this who MAC wants speaking for them...it must be or they wouldn't have given her the platform in which to speak on their site.  I have come to expect more from MAC as leaders in ART and not political commentators. She is not a tastful or creative choice in my opinion and I have a reverse desire to try anything she is selling.


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 7, 2006)

totally and absolutely bizarre. ew! what was MAC thinking??!


----------



## juniperstar (Aug 7, 2006)

it saw it and it was quite disappointing.  her lips scare me


----------



## Cruella (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_'Heatherette' -as you put it- is a fashion line that design amazing clothes._

 
"Heatherette 'as I put it'?" What does that mean? I'm talking about MAC Heatherette limited edition lipstick and the video with Amanda Lepore.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2006)

I just didn't understand the point of it!  It just seems strange that MAC hardly ever advertises & now they are advertising a loud-mouth rant that really has nothing to do with the plushglass at all.  It was kind of disappointing.


----------



## ShadowyLady (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm in the minority here, but I didn't mind the Sandra video, or the Heatherette one. MAC isn't just about one type of beauty; there's plenty of room for the weird and unconventional. I think the videos are right in line with MAC's past history of unique spokespeople: RuPaul, kd lang, Liza Minelli. Sandra was the star of the Pool Party collection of 2001 and Sandy B lipstick is named for her. There are a lot of "characters" in the fashion world and MAC caters to that, for sure. 

However, I can understand why these videos wouldn't appeal to everyone, just as not everyone likes the same sorts of clothes, music, food, movies etc. ad infinitum.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 8, 2006)

urgh why is she stickin them out like that looks strange
and what on earth is she talkin about


----------



## Joke (Aug 8, 2006)

ok I couldn't hear what she was saying (no boxes), but I do agree that I don't want my lips to look that way ...


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 8, 2006)

Not a fan of this video at all, and... for some MAC fans who may be "right wing, Republicans" I think this could be taken offensively (I'm not one, but there are many varying opionions who shop at MAC).  I was surprised to see them use her again. Next time they would be better off with someone like Scarlett Johanson or Angie Jolie who have big, full lips and don't remind us of trash.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 8, 2006)

^ i think i luv you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  your posts are ALWAYS on point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so adding u to my buddy list


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 8, 2006)

That video makes me never, ever want to try a Plushglass.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i think angelina jolie would have been perfect for that- her lips are perfectly pouty and she is way prettier and not as scary as sandra bernhard (and her voice is pleasant)_

 
yes! and they could have done a charity thing with it, she would be a GREAT viva glam !!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 10, 2006)

I hate the ad and emailed MAC and told them so. I also hear the F word! in the ad and considering that it can be listened to by anyone..no. The whole ad was irritating with her in it.


----------



## angela (Aug 11, 2006)

i was annoyed by her in the video! why couldn't they book Angelina Jolie instead? it would totally sell plushglass if Angelina was the spokesperson!!


----------



## Kim. (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_AGH! I hated that random close up of that mouth! Those teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeth.

RAWR._

 
Her teeth were the worst part.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 19, 2006)

This was just on CNN! apparently the phrase "If you're some thin lipped right wing republican b*tch" was removed from the video since people were offended.(7pm est)


----------



## maxcat (Aug 19, 2006)

And then the MAC people finally got a clue and took the whole thing down... it's off the website. I'm personally embarassed by the whole thing and astonished that our supposed PR Geniuses thought this was in any way apropriate... or that editing it would be good enough... Ugh.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 19, 2006)

so they remove that and don't remove her saying F___K???  something's wrong here


----------



## maxcat (Aug 20, 2006)

They took out the Fword and they hacked out the bit where she called republicans "thin lipped B-ches"... apparently left the edited version up for a while and then took the whole mess down after the CNN item aired. Like I said, I'm just embarrased. First time with this company I've hung my head in shame. Didn't watch it b/c Sandra Bernhard irritates me... first time I saw it was on CNN.


----------



## electrostars (Sep 1, 2006)

it's still on youtube for anyone who hadn't seen it...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64SnLJ8qPM4


----------



## mjalomo (Sep 3, 2006)

I just saw the "Heatherette" video and the "Plushglass" video...are ALL the videos MAC makes supposed to leave you a little askew?  To me, Sandra's rambling is sounding too random these days. (High, maybe? Bad editing? She seems more coherent in other things...) That heatherette video was at least intentionally strange...but vaguely disturbing in a "Silence of The Lambs, Goodbye Horses" kinda way.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 
_I just saw the "Heatherette" video and the "Plushglass" video...are ALL the videos MAC makes supposed to leave you a little askew?  To me, Sandra's rambling is sounding too random these days. (High, maybe? Bad editing? She seems more coherent in other things...) That heatherette video was at least intentionally strange...but vaguely disturbing in a "Silence of The Lambs, Goodbye Horses" kinda way._

 

I haven't seen the Heatherette video. Is it on youtube? I tried to search for it, but couldn't find it.


----------



## mjalomo (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's the link.  It might have been too explicit for you tube. http://www.davidlachapelle.com/videos/mac.html


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't "get" MAC and these videos!  I just watched the Heatherette one and the only thing that comes to my mind is *WTF*????


----------



## Arabella (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 
_Here's the link.  It might have been too explicit for you tube. http://www.davidlachapelle.com/videos/mac.html_

 
That chick's lips are even scarier that Sandra's.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 
_Here's the link.  It might have been too explicit for you tube. http://www.davidlachapelle.com/videos/mac.html_

 
Tasteless... I did not like that child being that either.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah when i first saw that video i was like WTF?
and then when the kid came into the video i was like wow
what parent would let their kid be in a commerical like that?
i just thought the whole thing was wierd and had nothing to do with heatherette or mac at all which was supposta be the point of the commerical.


----------



## OnaFyre (Sep 5, 2006)

Having just seen the Heatherette video, all I can think is: 

Why in the world didn't they put Heatherette in the Lure collection/packing?


----------

